# NOOOOOB question



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Ok, first of all, I had already gone snowboarding a couple days ago (very new to the sport). 

My question is this.... umm which side of the board should be pointed down the slope? Or does it honestly matter? 

Here is a picture of me and the board (yes we have already made fun of my outfit in another thread)

It is the Burton King.
I go down with the black side first (I am also goofy footed). The design is in the back with my left foot. 

I didn't even think about this today until my sister asked me ha ha. I figure it doesn't matter though. Correct? 









And yes, my bindings are now +18/-6 so the setup you see is not correct.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

It looks like the black side should go in front. I can't really tell if it's twin or directional. It looks like it's directional so the black side would go in front. If it's twin then it doesn't really matter too much.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeah like I said I ride black side forward. Here are the stats on it:

*	Cores : Even Core Profile
Super Fly® Core
Dualzone™ EGD™
*	Glass : Biax™ React Fiberglass
*	Base : Lightspeed Vision Base
*	Shape : Directional Twin
*	Sizes : 153, 158, 162, 167

So if it says "Directional Twin" what the heck does that mean lol. And also if it is directional is it 'wrong' if I ever ride fakie? lol. Sorry these are NOOOOOOOOB questions.

Ok I did a search and think I sorta figured it out. Sorta. 

A directional twin is used for a primary direction because one end is softer than the other. However they are used in case you want to do park things, or even ride switch. Because the primary design of the board usually goes on the back (I think) it looks like the black part of my board will be pointing down the mountain. I think... ha


----------

